# Help with choosing a new Brand name



## ninesuns (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi all

I need some help in deciding on a new brand name for a fashion label my colleagues and I are starting. The label is rock / punk design aesthetics inspired. 

Names that made the shortlist:

Prince Vicious (Our frontrunner so far)
Bud Vicious
Rex Vicious
Black Sheep Apparel
Vicious Apparel
- S.K.U.L.L -
Rebel Note

Please comment on the names and let me know which names you think would be most suitable. Any comments would be welcome.

Thanks


----------



## KOSHERHAM.com (Jun 6, 2007)

Why do you need it to say Vicious?


----------



## ninesuns (Mar 5, 2008)

Vicious came from Buddy Vicious, it's my rock star name from one of those name generators.


----------



## ksharp103001 (Apr 2, 2008)

what about something with the word adacious used


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

My friend was going to start a band called "8 inches of fame" I always liked that name. 
Don't do the skull thing, that is soooooo cliche....you want something unique and fun. 

The vicious thing could be cool. I always write it down, then check and see if it is taken on godaddy.com domain search. 
That knocked out like 12 of my ideas.
Prince Vicious could be cool, cause you could do crowns, and punk/rock stuff. 
Crown would be a really cool logo, although done a lot by lots of other brands. 
I think anything that sounds like a unique cool band name would work. 
Narrow it to three, then sketch out what you think it will look like, then go around and ask people in your target audience which one they think is the coolest or which one they would buy from.


----------



## zagadka (Jul 6, 2006)

I think the vicious thing is a little too obvious for anyone familiar with punk music. having grown up with a lot of punk music, if i were to see that name i'm not sure that it would be something i would want to check out? 

I immediately thought of Hot Topic. Maybe that's the market you're looking to get into, which in that case would be a good thing! 

I agree with laying off the skull idea, too. 

Don't rush yourself. Coming up with a good, ear/eye catching name takes time! And don't feel like the name has to have a meaning, either. Making a list is an excellent start- a name may really strike you one day and you'll return to it a little later and say "ewww!" or "hmmm...maybe!" or "you win!"


----------



## AuroraRob (Apr 2, 2008)

Pulp Vicious?


----------



## gp1305 (Oct 17, 2007)

I personally like the Black Sheep one.. 



Heres one: SCORCHED ORPHAN CLOTHING!  

haha..

My friends and I had a running joke that we were in this 80s metal band called "Scorched Orphan" (Even though We were all born in the late 70's to mid 80s)


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

Just be patient and something really great will come to you, or you will get hit in the head with something and it will come to you. 

I have heard of writing down what your business is about, then writing words up that mean what your biz is about, then pairing the words together until something cool gets paired.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

What about Nine Suns, like your user ID? 
Or maybe Vicious 9?


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

Just a thought in hindsight I wish I had gine for a shorter name, easy for people to remeber (especially as we are a web based business) also easier to fit on business cards etc if it is shorter!


----------



## ninesuns (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice and comments and I have taken them all on board. Keep them coming.

I actually really like "Hot Topic".

Scorched Orphan sounds pretty good but is probably a little too much.

Black Sheep is also strating to grow on me a little.

Ninesuns has been my handle for a while now and I don't want it to be too much about me as there are three of us. Vicious was just a name that came out of a name generator, and doesn't really count as being about me so much.


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

I think there is already a company doing clothes called the "Infamous BlackSheep"

Googlesearch it. Got to make sure its available. Lots of sweet names are already taken


----------



## maxiking (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi,

Just adding the 2 names I like.

59souls

TeeKarma


----------



## marcmarcmarc (Jun 20, 2009)

Check out this site: FreshlyBranded


----------



## Nikelover (Nov 6, 2009)

Black Sheep Apparel- liked this one, its like your shirt themes are hardcore, and for punks dont you?


----------

